# Table saw fence lube



## Bvh56 (Nov 8, 2011)

I was at my local tool store the other day and was alooking at the Saw stop table saws. I couldn't help but notice how nice and easy the fence slid back and forth as compared to mine. Even though mine is a Jet the fence looks identical in design. Is there some kind of lube out there that makes the fence slide smooth and would not stain the wood? Maybe something that goes in the table?


----------



## joesbucketorust (Dec 13, 2011)

I have a jet cabinet saw and the fence slides quite smoothly. Any chance yours lost the little piece of plastic that is glued underneath it? It's about 1"x2" and is glued underneath the fence at the end towards the back of the saw. I knocked that off once and it was noticeably harder to move the fence.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

Bvh56 said:


> I was at my local tool store the other day and was alooking at the Saw stop table saws. I couldn't help but notice how nice and easy the fence slid back and forth as compared to mine. Even though mine is a Jet the fence looks identical in design. Is there some kind of lube out there that makes the fence slide smooth and would not stain the wood? Maybe something that goes in the table?


Check out joes' suggestion first. I wax almost everything with Johnsons paste wax which really helps. There is another silicone free product called Slip-It which works pretty well but seems to wear off pretty quickly:smile:


----------



## RDufner (Jun 23, 2011)

I'll second the Johnson's paste wax. terrific stuff, I have an older delta rockwell contractors saw that was a little rusty, waxed it up and it slides like butter across a hot piece of cast iron.


----------



## Bvh56 (Nov 8, 2011)

I will check into that. I'll give the wax a try too. Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Bvh56 said:


> I will check into that. I'll give the wax a try too. Thanks


Wax:no::no:...TopCote:yes::yes:










 







.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

Funny that you should ask. Just last week I waxed my UniSaw with JPW and it's like a new saw.

It is amazing what JPW can do for tools in the shop.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

I use Minwax paste wax. I tried the Johnsons also, but didn't like how soft it was coming out of the can. The Minwax, dries to the buffing stage fast.
I apply Minwax to 1 extension and 1/2 the table, and when finished applying, the place I started is ready to buff. Harder to buff, if you wait longer.

Either wax will make a fence slide nice. Besides waxing the contact pads, be sure to wax the tube it slides on.


----------



## Vexorg (Apr 16, 2014)

Are you guys applying wax in the actual groove of that allows the fence to slide back and forth?


----------



## vinnypatternmaker (Mar 27, 2011)

*Wax*



Vexorg said:


> Are you guys applying wax in the actual groove of that allows the fence to slide back and forth?


Hi!

We wax/buff table saw tops, fence, and any grooves having to do with transverse motion on said fence.
Our choice of wax was has always been *Butcher's Wax,* an old time product used for some bowling alleys, butcher wood floors, museum stone floors and tools :yes:! Just sayin'!
It's still manufactured...google butcher's wax!
Best,
Marena and Vinny


----------



## Fastback (Sep 2, 2012)

I have all three of the waxes mentioned. I don't have a favorite they all work well. I wax everything. I also do my planer, jointer, band saw and sander. Do this every couple of weeks and you'll think you have new equipment.

Paul


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

I go through on my old piece of junk and wax the fence rails and table bout once a week. Keeps the old clunker running good enough. Another thing worth looking into is UHMW plastic tape. Is an adhesive backed, self lubricating plastic thats extremely slippy. Place some of that on the contact surface, provided you have room


----------

